# Heater blower motor



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Has anyone had this problem, my heater blower motor won't work on the high setting but it works on all the lower settings. Just thought I would ask before I replace the motor, it's a 2000 TJ. Thanks


----------



## vaham (Nov 28, 2007)

*Ballast resistor*

I don't know about specifically the Jeep, but in the "old days" that meant that part of the ballast resistor that created the various fan speeds was either open or defective. I suspect that Chrysler might still use the same technology for the blower fan.

Hope this helps ussmileyflag


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks vaham, so I can just replace the ballast resistor?


----------



## vaham (Nov 28, 2007)

Most likely....it's usually secured to the firewall, either inside or outside of the vehicle, in the general area of the blower motor. I would join a jeep or offroad forum or two, then do a search on ballast resistor or fan speed...


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya the ballast resister is located behind the glove box or just under it. It uses the air the fan blows to cool the resistors. 2 screws and a 4 wire plug.


----------



## rawdog (Feb 20, 2007)

you mean theres actaully heat in wranglers?? LOL


----------



## KWest (Dec 20, 2008)

Typically the blower resistors are for the lower settings, and high is full power to the motor. I'd suspect the switch itself in this case.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

as far as the motor issue, if it's blowing on low it will on high as well.
The resistor is there to allow the motor to slow down it's speed, which it is working too.

X-2 on the switch.

edit to add:- if you need a resistor to tell your motor to run full speed on the high setting please let me know.
I'm here to learn too.

Good Luck and remember Oh Oh Oh Orieley's is expensive try a junkyard that tests the parts and will warranty it.
I just replaced a $300 switch in a Buick century for $45


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Come to think.... unit23 might be on the right track I know the 2000 TJ has an issue with the fan switch over heating and failing (I had 3 fail) when I put in the last switch I used a 30 amp relay for the high speed fan. Been running fine ever since.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

well KWest had me do a double take. and yes the relay may be defective on the high side.
Along with any high side fuse if aplicable. I found one on the Buick so just a guess on the TJ.

You may hear a click from toggling the swtch to high {engine off and key on}. It will be the resistor clicking, if the sound is audible then the relay on the high side is good. May not hear it if the relay or switch is bad...sound right?


----------



## micklock (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the help, my first thought (hope) was a fuse. I will start with the switch and fuse and then go to the ballast resistor and then the motor, I will let you know what I find out. Hopefully by next year I will have a plow on my jeep. Every winter I go through the same thing looking on the web at plows for my jeep, thats how I found this site last winter. I like the looks of the Snowdogg MD6.8, my jeep is silver so it would look sweet. The only problem is I really don't need one I just want one, I do three parking lot, three private roads and a bunch of driveways so I really need my 3/4 ton truck for the parking lots.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Check all fuses some may even say HVAC, or High Blower, and any under hood too if applicable. Then the switch. Your resistor and motor are good. And the relay is good too, it just provides power to the motor from the ignition being switched on. Power is good since the motor is turning when switch is on, even if it's only the low setting. Look for melted wires at the switch. If you replace any fuses with a higher one you'll definantly start to see some melting then. 
Sorry about the other post on relay's, I just read something on TJ's after I posted that

Anyway...

If you get a plow on the jeep give me a call, I need some experience first driving one before I put one on mine.:salute:


----------

